# Question fixing my garage



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

My house inspector told me when I bought my house that my garage was improperly constructed meaning, studs are supposed to be on 16 inch centers and they are on 24 inch centers which I think would be OK but they didn't put the rafters above these studs at 24 so it is considered improper.

So he told me to put a 2X4 in between the existing, I could do them on 16 in centers but it looks better if I just put them in the middle.

I did a quarter of it already and should have asked, do I have to use treated lumber?

I didn't think I would since it won't be getting wet but now I am second guessing this thinking perhaps for termite prevention it would be better.

This is a two car detached.

I was just trying to save a few bucks but if costs me more in the long run than I guess I can switch to treated lumber.

He said it wasn't really an issue unless it comes down and insurance might not pay out since they will say it was improperly constructed.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No you don't have to use treated lumber unless they are touching the ground.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like you're builder didn't know squat about basic framing methods. I hope he used treated lumber on the concrete slab. Just put the studs in between and you will be fine. In a garage, the ceiling joists can be 48" OC and the rafters 24" OC


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

If your bottom plate is not treated, you may want to look into this product.......I am going to use it, even on my treated lumber that contacts the ground and outside plate on slab.....

http://www.cedarcidestore.com/catalog/item/3343694/2900278.htm


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I added studs between studs on a garage that has an apartment on top. The studs were on 20" (I think, maybe 24, its been a while) centers. I added them just because I thought it needed it but I was told it would have been fine like it was by a building inspector. 

I would center them between the existing. 

I nailed my siding to the new studs and learned a little trick for locating the studs on the outside. I bought a 6" drill bit (3/16" maybe) and drilled thru the center of the added studs from the inside and all the way thru the siding at the top and bottom. I then put a nail in one of the holes and poped a line to the other hole and nailed away and caulked the holes. If you are not repainting you could just pull a string between the holes for a guide. I missed the studs very few times.


----------

